# Spider-Man Homecoming: Internet lacht über das Filmposter



## Zelada (28. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spider-Man Homecoming: Internet lacht über das Filmposter* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Spider-Man Homecoming: Internet lacht über das Filmposter*


----------



## Wynn (28. Mai 2017)

Ob man sich ohne Robert Downey Jr auch den xten Reboot/Remake von Spiderman angeschaut hätte ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2017)

Hab ohnehin das Gefühl dass der Film ähnlich wie die beiden TAS-Streifen mächtig in die Hose gehen wird, das Poster ist da nur eine kleine Form der Bestätigung. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (28. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab ohnehin das Gefühl dass der Film ähnlich wie die beiden TAS-Streifen mächtig in die Hose gehen wird, ...


TAS?  Mir fällt dazu nur Star Trek *The Animated Series *ein ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> TAS?  Mir fällt dazu nur Star Trek *The Animated Series *ein ...


*T*he *A*mazing *S*piderman. Sollte in diesem Kontext eigentlich klar sein, nicht? 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (28. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *T*he *A*mazing *S*piderman. Sollte in diesem Kontext eigentlich klar sein, nicht?


Wenn man's weiß und nicht verdrängt hat, daß da ein "amazing" im Titel war: ja.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Mai 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ob man sich ohne Robert Downey Jr auch den xten Reboot/Remake von Spiderman angeschaut hätte ?


Der "neue" Spiderman kam ja in Civil War ganz gut an. Sonst hätte man wohl kaum einen neuen Spiderman-Film gedreht, denke ich. Und ich behaupte auch, dass Homecoming auch besser wird, als die letzten beiden Filme.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2017)

Dieses IP-Melken nervt echt. Der wievielte Spiderman-Reboot ist das denn jetzt ? Der 5., 6. ? Ich sehe hier nicht mehr durch. Tobey McGuire wirkt wie eine Schlaftablette. Wenn ich den sehe denke ich immer der schläft im stehen. Schon aus dem Grund gefiel mir The Amazing Spiderman wegen Andrew Garfield oder wie der Kerl heißt besser. Damit bin ich sicher eher ein Mitglied der Minderheit. Das ist mir auch klar.

Aber nun erneut die zigst Verwustung dieses Charakters ? Ich weiß nicht. Wieder von Anfang an wie aus dem Bubi Spiderman wird ? Ich wäre mal dafür eine IP auszubauen statt ständig zu rebooten. Die Comics bieten doch so viel Potential daß man hier mehr drehen kann als das zigste mal wie ein Junge zum Spiderman wird. Auch wenn man hier den Beginn variiert und neu erfindet. Trotzdem bleibt es im Prinzip das gleiche.

Ähnlich bei Batman. Alle fangen wieder in der Ursuppe an (Bruce Wayne sieht Ermordung seiner Eltern u.s.w.) statt mal Filme zu drehen die spätere Szenarien beinhalten mit Robin, Nightwing, Der Rückkehr von Batman, mal die Duelle mit Riddler (der letzte Film war davon in den 90ern und auch nur kurz) oder Hugo Strange, Two Face (letzterer auch in den 90ern) u.s.w. Da gibts so gut wie kaum Filme die sich mit diesen Themen/Gegnern beschäftigen. Und man wird richtig wie im Falle Spidermann kirre weil man schon wieder irgendeinen neuen Bubi hernimmt, der den Charakter mimen soll. Statt mal spätere Storys aus Spidermans Entwicklung herzunehmen.

Jedenfalls schon mal ein weiterer Film, den man getrost ignorieren kann. Weil ständig das "gleiche" auch wenns anders gemacht wurde brauche ich wirklich nicht. Das wäre wie die zigste Verfilmung von Titanic.


----------



## OutsiderXE (29. Mai 2017)

Schätze mal die Uncle Ben-Story wird höchstens nebensächlich behandelt. Neuer Bösewicht ist auch am Start. Verbindung zum MCU besteht und wird ausgebaut. Freue mich auf den Film.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dieses IP-Melken nervt echt. Der wievielte Spiderman-Reboot ist das denn jetzt ? Der 5., 6. ? Ich sehe hier nicht mehr durch.



Jo, ich bin irgendwie auch null interessiert an dem Streifen. Fand bereits den Auftritt in Avengers, äh Captain America, nicht unbedingt hilfreich für den Film.


----------



## Worrel (29. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dieses IP-Melken nervt echt. Der wievielte Spiderman-Reboot ist das denn jetzt ? Der 5., 6. ?


#3. Wobei hier erstmal festgestellt werden muß, ob es sich um einen Reboot oder um eine Fortsetung der TAS (jetzt weiß ich ja, wofür das steht) Filme ist. Der Hulk Film mit Edward Norton gehört ja auch zum Marvel Cinematic Universe, obwohl sich der Hauptdarsteller geändert hat.



> Schon aus dem Grund gefiel mir The Amazing Spiderman wegen Andrew Garfield oder wie der Kerl heißt besser. Damit bin ich sicher eher ein Mitglied der Minderheit. Das ist mir auch klar.


Hurra, wir sind zusammen in der Minderheit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> #3. Wobei hier erstmal festgestellt werden muß, ob es sich um einen Reboot oder um eine Fortsetung der TAS (jetzt weiß ich ja, wofür das steht) Filme ist.


Fortsetzung wohl kaum. Der neueste Spidey ist nicht nur der Jüngste, sondern drückt noch recht früh die Highschool-Schulbank. In TAS2 hatte Garfield-Peter seinen Abschluss gemacht.

Auf Deutsch: Alles wieder von vorne. Schließlich sind wir nach 15 Jahren und 5 Filmen immer noch zu doof die Origin-Story zu verstehen bzw. uns diese zu merken. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tut_Ench (29. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dieses IP-Melken nervt echt. Der wievielte Spiderman-Reboot ist das denn jetzt ? Der 5., 6. ? Ich sehe hier nicht mehr durch. Tobey McGuire wirkt wie eine Schlaftablette. Wenn ich den sehe denke ich immer der schläft im stehen. Schon aus dem Grund gefiel mir The Amazing Spiderman wegen Andrew Garfield oder wie der Kerl heißt besser. Damit bin ich sicher eher ein Mitglied der Minderheit. Das ist mir auch klar.


Zu der Minderheit gehöre ich dann auch, ich fand die Filme mit Andrew Garfield eigentlich ziemlich gut, was daran liegt, dass ich Tobey ebenfalls nicht überragend finde und Emma Stone auch heißer ist, als Kirsten Dunst. 



> Aber nun erneut die zigst Verwustung dieses Charakters ? Ich weiß nicht. Wieder von Anfang an wie aus dem Bubi Spiderman wird ? Ich wäre mal dafür eine IP auszubauen statt ständig zu rebooten. Die Comics bieten doch so viel Potential daß man hier mehr drehen kann als das zigste mal wie ein Junge zum Spiderman wird. Auch wenn man hier den Beginn variiert und neu erfindet. Trotzdem bleibt es im Prinzip das gleiche.
> 
> Ähnlich bei Batman. Alle fangen wieder in der Ursuppe an (Bruce Wayne sieht Ermordung seiner Eltern u.s.w.) statt mal Filme zu drehen die spätere Szenarien beinhalten mit Robin, Nightwing, Der Rückkehr von Batman, mal die Duelle mit Riddler (der letzte Film war davon in den 90ern und auch nur kurz) oder Hugo Strange, Two Face (letzterer auch in den 90ern) u.s.w. Da gibts so gut wie kaum Filme die sich mit diesen Themen/Gegnern beschäftigen. Und man wird richtig wie im Falle Spidermann kirre weil man schon wieder irgendeinen neuen Bubi hernimmt, der den Charakter mimen soll. Statt mal spätere Storys aus Spidermans Entwicklung herzunehmen.



Bei Homecoming sieht es aber den Trailer nach zu urteilen nicht danach aus, als wenn sie komplett von vorne anfangen. Es macht eher den Anschein, dass er nach seinem Einsatz in Civil War Heldenluft geschnuppert hat, es dabei übertreibt, Tony Stark nimmt ihm den Anzug wieder weg und er macht sich auf eigene Faust dran wieder alles gerade zu biegen. Der Spinnenbiss wird sicherlich thematisiert, aber nicht die tragende Rolle spielen.

Ich glaube die Studiobosse haben einfach zuviel Angst davor, dass die Zuschauerzahlen geringer ausfallen wenn sie einfach irgendeine Geschichte weiterstricken, als wenn sie ganz vorne Anfangen und erzählen, woher der Superheld eigentlich kommt.
War da nicht auch mal ein eigener Batman-Film mit Ben Affleck im Gespräch, in dem er den alten, verbitterten Bruce Wayne spielt, wie er jetzt in Batman vs Superman und Justice League unterwegs ist?
Das wäre nach dem Reboot von Christopher Nolan eine willkommene Abwechslung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Mai 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hurra, wir sind zusammen in der Minderheit.


*auch anschliess*


----------



## huenni87 (29. Mai 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> *auch anschliess*



Jupp ich auch. Im Vergleich zu den ersten drei mit Toby fand ich die beiden Amazing Spiderman deutlich besser.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2017)

Himmel! So viele Leute mit schlechten Filmgeschmack. [emoji33] [emoji12] [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gemar (29. Mai 2017)

Da lache ich doch nicht über das Poster, nicht einmal die Persiflagen sind witzig.
Sondern über die, die Geld bezahlen sich so etwas anzusehen. 
Am meisten wird aber der Produzent lachen, wenn sein Geldspeicher durch das Gemelke fast überläuft.


----------



## steel2000 (29. Mai 2017)

Zum Poster: Da zieht R.Downey jr. als Iron Man eben um einiges mehr als der unbekannte Spiderman. Seine Position kann man auch als Rolle a la Mentor sehen. Passt also schon.
Witzig: Das darunter befindliche Plakat mit den x-fach Versionen des Iron Man.

Eine Anmerkung zu den vorherigen Spiderman-Darstellern: Mir gefiel die Version mit Tobey Maguire und Kirsten Dunst um Welten besser. Seine Darstellung (insbesondere im 2.Teil) und das ganze moralische Auf und Ab. Dazu die Nebendarsteller, wie James Franco und JK Simmons. Zudem harmonierte das Paar mit Maguire und Dunst um einiges gelungener als Garfield und Stone. Das diesbezüglich bemerkenswert ist, weil Letztere ja auch in der Realität ein Paar darstellten.
Wäre ich ein Comic-Fan, sähe ich das aber vielleicht anders, da es die Geschichte um Spiderman und MJ Watson angeblich so nicht gab. Verhält sich somit ähnlich wie beim Film Constantine, wo vieles anders als in den Comics war - dennoch ich den Film Klasse fand.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch: Alles wieder von vorne. Schließlich sind wir nach 15 Jahren und 5 Filmen immer noch zu doof die Origin-Story zu verstehen bzw. uns diese zu merken.


Die Origin-Story wird in Homecoming auch gar nicht erzählt.  Der Film ist mMn eher sowas wie ein Pre-Sequel.

Mir passt der "neue" Spiderman übrigens eher. Tobey Maquire war ne weinerliche Socke und die Filme nahmen sich durch die Bank weg viel zu ernst. Es gab kaum einen lockeren Moment. Und die Filme mit Andrew Garfield schlugen ja in die selbe Kerbe.


----------



## Asuramaru (29. Mai 2017)

Ist nicht wahr,PcGames macht genau die selbe Überschrift wie Gamestar mit den selben Kommentaren von Twitter -_-"


----------



## redneck33 (29. Mai 2017)

Comicauschlachtung für die Kindskopfgeneration die sowas unterstützt. *applaus*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Origin-Story wird in Homecoming auch gar nicht erzählt.  Der Film ist mMn eher sowas wie ein Pre-Sequel.
> 
> Mir passt der "neue" Spiderman übrigens eher. Tobey Maquire war ne weinerliche Socke und die Filme nahmen sich durch die Bank weg viel zu ernst. Es gab kaum einen lockeren Moment. Und die Filme mit Andrew Garfield schlugen ja in die selbe Kerbe.


Naja, der Maguire-Spidey hatte mit seinen ernsteren Tönen auch eine fanze Schippe mehr Anspruch/Niveau als dieses Kalauer-Gehampel was danach folgte, und das Tom Holland-Debüt wird vieles sein, in erster Linie aber absolut anspruchsfrei. Soviel steht jetzt schon fest. 
Das einzig Positive was ich an dem neuen Streifen anerkenne ist Michael Keaton. Ich mag den sehr, und der gibt u.a. auch sehr gute Antagonisten ab. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (30. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, der Maguire-Spidey hatte mit seinen ernsteren Tönen auch eine fanze Schippe mehr Anspruch/Niveau als dieses Kalauer-Gehampel was danach folgte, und das Tom Holland-Debüt wird vieles sein, in erster Linie aber absolut anspruchsfrei. Soviel steht jetzt schon fest.
> Das einzig Positive was ich an dem neuen Streifen anerkenne ist Michael Keaton. Ich mag den sehr, und der gibt u.a. auch sehr gute Antagonisten ab.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Ah ich war glaub in der selben Vorabvorführung. Ne, warte, war meine G.laskugel.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Mai 2017)

Mit Ironman konnte ich noch nie was anfangen und die Trailer zum neuen Spiderman fand ich furchtbar, fast schon zum fremdschämen mit den blöden Sprüchen, denk mal nicht dass ich den schauen werde, obwohl ich die 3 Tobey Mcdingenskirch Filme und die 2 mit Garfield recht unterhaltsam fand, nicht übermäßig was besonderes, aber unterhaltsame Popcorn-Kost für 2, 3 Stunden.


----------



## FalloutEffect (30. Mai 2017)

Ich bin von diesem Überfluss an Comicverfilmungen mittlerweile eher genervt. Anfang der 2000er war das noch interessant, weil man die Technik dafür hatte und es für einen AHA-Effekt gesorgt hat. Aber mittlerweile gibt es schon die x-te Neuverfilmung von irgendeinem Superhelden. Und die Technik in den Filmen haut auch niemanden mehr vom Hocker.


----------



## Asuramaru (30. Mai 2017)

Also ich könnte mich eher über die News auslassen wie über das komische Poster.


    Spider-Man Homecoming: *Internet lacht über das Filmposter*

Da haben son paar komische Leute was auf twitter gepostet und dann ist die rede vom Internet,ja klar leute das Internet besteht nur aus Twitter und Facebook oder wie ? Zumal zu 100% weitere negative Kommentare über das Poster allein aus den Titel der News stammen.Ich wette das niemand auch nur ansatzweise auf das Poster eingegangen währe wenn man niemals eine News zu diesen belanglosen Twitter Kommentaren gemacht hätte.

Das ist so eine dämliche News und ein noch dämlicher News Titel.


----------

